# Update MySQL4 -> MySQL5



## Anbrix (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe Debian Sarge. Gerade wollte ich mein MySQL Server updaten. Hatte vorher 4.0.24_Debian-10sarge2-log und habe mit dem Befehl

apt-get udpate
apt-get install mysql-server.5.0

den neuen aufgesetzt.
Apache wieder gestartet. Es funktioniert alles wie vorher, nur das auch das Problem.
Er meint immernoch ich hätte meine alte Version online (Wenn ich auf phpmyadmin gehe z.b.)
Gebe ich über die Konsole

mysqld reload

ein, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

070711  1:07:49 mysqld: unknown variable 'expire_logs_days=10'


Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?
Danke im Voraus 

MfG


----------

